# January kid



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Tell me your thoughts on this January kid! She’s definitely got a lot more bone than what I am used to seeing  what do you like and don’t you like? (I have my ideas of what I do/don’t like but I like to get others input to know if I’m on the right track!)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Is she pure Nubian? Definitely much heavier boned than you usually see although it's more what I'm used to. Loving her brisket and her topline seems really nice considering her age. Front legs look to be a bit forward. I bet @Dandy Hill Farm would be willing to give you a detailed breakdown.


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Rancho Draco said:


> Is she pure Nubian? Definitely much heavier boned than you usually see although it's more what I'm used to. Loving her brisket and her topline seems really nice considering her age. Front legs look to be a bit forward. I bet @Dandy Hill Farm would be willing to give you a detailed breakdown.


She is purebred, I’m actually excited to see the added depth and bone in her considering most Nubians I’ve seen are starting to get a bit noodley for my taste haha. I’m not sure if her legs are forward or if it’s just because she had her front feet firmly planted in the ground since she’s never been on a collar before!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Ha! Noodley is a great way to describe it. I much prefer the heavy boned Nubians.

I wasn't quite sure about that either. It very well could be that she was just fighting enough to make her legs look odd.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

She'd probably make some lovely kinders if crossed with a pygmy. That's not a very helpful comment I know. 😅 I'm in the no noodle camp too.🍜


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow, she's such a strong and sturdy looking girl! Love her! 🤩

Pros:

Rear leg angulation
Pasterns
Body length
Body depth
Front leg placement
Tall withers
Brisket extension (love how level it is)
Rump length
Neck length
Blending through neck and shoulders
Shoulders look tight
Topline
And of course her lovely long ears and roman nose 😍

I can't tell what her width is like from this picture, but I'd imagine she has fantastic width!

Cons:
Really, the only con I'm seeing is her rump angle. I would prefer it to be a little more level, but since she's young, I'm guessing it will most likely level out as she matures.

I'd be curious to know what your thoughts are on her. Are they similar to mine?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I love how thick she looks! Yes, I’m so tired to most Nubians nowadays looking “noodley” (lol). She looks very nice to me but I’m very new to judging conformation. I think she would throw some amazing kids!


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Wow, she's such a strong and sturdy looking girl! Love her!
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


Pretty much in line!! Only thing really I see a bit different is that I wish she had a bit more length across her top line personally. She is a little stubby lol but I’m hoping she grows into herself! And even that is a minor thing for me. I’ve been super busy recently and not had the chance to evaluate kids much but she always catches my eye! Here are a couple candid pics that maybe you can see width better with?
















This was just a couple days after she was born. Her lil but eyes kill me 
View attachment 225846


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I can’t see that last pic but the second one is so cute!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

She really is all around beautiful! I had noticed her rump angle as well but I'm sure she'll level out with age.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I love your awesome animal cabinet/crate thing back there. My sisters always say the baby goats are trying to kill you when they stare straight into your eyes. 😆


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

How cute!! Still not the best pictures for judging width, but from what I can tell, she looks pretty good to me in the width department. 😀


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Do you have any updated pictures of this girl?


----------

